# Whst type of cabinets are the best for kitchens?



## annH (Aug 23, 2012)

I am constructing my house and want to fix cabinets in my kitchen but cannot get god quality cabinets. i heard about kitchen cabinets Orlando, the best in kitchen cabinets but cannot get any better. Can anyone suggest about me about good cabinet making companies so that i can buy good quality cabinets for kitchen?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Many cabinets look very nice from the front but they are just made with vinyl covered particle board. Your best bet would be look for a custom cabinet manufacturer. They should be more than willing to show you how they construct their cabinets and the materials they use. You should use someone that uses all plywood for the interior construction of their cabinets and solid wood for the exterior.


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

Where do you live? There are tons of cabinet companies. If you are in a populated area I am sure there is at least 1 custom cabinet maker. A cabinet is not really too complicated. Even the big box stores sell good plywood cabinets along with the less expensive particle board.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm thinking this poster was making a spam shot. It's about a month old and hasn't returned, but got in a plug for a commercial cabinet company.









 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I'm thinking this poster was making a spam shot. It's about a month old and hasn't returned, but got in a plug for a commercial cabinet company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are correct.

Also based on the English I would bet the poster is from overseas.

George


----------

